# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الجمعة ١٥ نوفمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الصادرة  الجمعة ظ،ظ¥ نوفمبر.


عضو بمجلس المريخ: مصير حمو. والعجب مؤمن والشائعات مزعجة.
ابوعشرين: مباراة جنوب أفريقيا اختبار حقيقي لنا.. وابوعنجة: رفعنا إيقاع التحضيرات للديربي.
الاحمر يواجه الإمتداد وديا غدا... وموكورو يبحث عن حل لمشكلته مع هلال الابيض.
التاج يعقوب يناشد الجماهير  بدعم الفريق قبل القمة.. وبعثة المنتخب تصل جوهانسبييرج لمواجهة منتخبها بالاحد.

.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواصل تدريباته للقمة ويبدأ مبارياته الإعدادية بالسبت
المكتب الإعلام
أدى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ مساء أمس الخميس مرانا ساخنا بملعبه بأمدرمان وذلك في إطار إستعدادات الفريق لمقابلة القمة يوم الثالث والعشرين من نوفمبر وقد نفذ اللاعبين عدة تدريبات بدنية تحت إشراف الجهاز الفني بقيادة مدرب الفريق جمال أبوعنجة وطاقمه المعاون حيث إختتم التدريب بتقسيمة قام اللاعبين خلالها بتنفيذ مجموعة من الجمل التكتيكية ولم يحضر المران الرباعي السماني الصاوي وحمزة داؤود إضافة لكل من سيف تيري ومنجد النيل اللذان منحا راحة طبية بينما أعتذر الثنائي الأخر لظروف خاصة عن حضور المران ومن المنتظر أن يبدأ الفريق أولى مبارياته الإعدادية يوم السبت المقبل وذلك بمواجهة أحد اندية الدرجة الأولى بالخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يتلقى العزاء ويعلن الحداد لمدة ثلاثة أيام
المكتب الإعلامي
يعلن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عن تلقيه العزاء في فقيد الأمة المريخية أستاذ الأجيال أحمد محمد الحسن بدار النادي كما يعلن الحداد لثلاثة أيام.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس القطاع الرياضي الإعداد يسير بصورة جيدة لأهم المباريات
المكتب الإعلامي
قال الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ ان الإعداد لمباراة الأزرق يسير بصورة طيبة واصفا مواجهة الثالث والعشرين من نوفمبر بالأهم للفريق مؤكدا ان الأحمر سيواصل تحضيراته الجادة حتى موعد مواجهة الهلال.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شباب المريخ يكتسح الزومه بسداسية في دوري الشباب
المكتب المريخ 
حقق فريق الشباب بنادي المريخ فوزا ساحقا ومستحقا علي ضيفه شباب الزومة  
 بسته اهداف دون مقابل .في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين عصر الخميس بالقلعة الحمراء ضمن مباريات دوري الشباب بولاية الخرطوم لحساب المجموعة الأولي وقبل بداية المباراه وقف اللاعبون دقيقه حدادا" علي روح فقيد المريخ الهرم الإعلامي الكبير 
الأستاذ/ أحمد محمد الحسن*الذي وافته المنية صباح الأربعاء إثر علة مفاجئه .بعدها  انطلقت المباراه التي تسيدها شباب المريخ طولا وعرضا واودعوا نصف دسته من الأهداف في شباك الزومة علي مدار الشوطين حيث احرز اللاعب مصطفي كويتي الهدف الأول من ركله جزاء أعقبه عبدالكريم عبد الرحمن بالهدف الثاني وأضاف نفس اللاعب الهدف الثاني من ركله جزاء  انتهي عليها الشوط الاول .وفي شوط اللعب الثاني تواصل الأداء المتميز لصغار المريخ وأضاف اللاعب عبد الكريم الهدف الثاني له والثالث لفريقه  وتبعه كويتي بهدفه الشخصي الثاني والرابع لفريقه وأجرى مدرب شباب المريخ الكابتن اباذر الشريف  تبديلا قضي بخروج حذيفه ودخول هاشم النضيف بعد  غياب عن المباريات التنافسية ليتمكن من تدعيم تقدم فريقه بتوقيعه علي الهدف الخامس وأختتم مهرجان الأهداف اللاعب عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن بتسجيله للهاتريك والهدف السادس لفريقه .هذا وقد أجري  ابازر الشريف تغييرين بدخول كولا والحساني بدلا" عن ميسي وكويتي لتنهتي المباراه بتفوق الاحمر بسداسية نظيفه ليصعد شباب المريخ للمركز الثاني برصيد تسع نقاط في انتظار المباراة المعلقة حيث يحتل فريق شباب أمبده المركز الأول بعشر نقاط من أربع مباريات.هذا وسوف يعود شباب المريخ لاستئناف الإعداد عصر السبت إستعدادا" لمباراته المقبله أمام شباب نجوم أبوسعد في الجوله القادمه.من المنافسة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قيادي رفيع بالمريخ: “مصير الثنائي مُؤمّن والشائعات لا تزعجنا”
.
.
قال عضو مجلس المريخ، إن الاخبار التي تتردد بشأن انتقال بعضاً من لاعبي الفرقة الحمراء، لا تزعجهم.
وكانت بعض الأنباء قد أشارت إلى انتقال لاعب وسط المريخ محمد الرشيد إلى الغريم التقليدي الهلال، وهو ما نفاه الاخير ووصفه بالشائعة.
ووصف عمر محمد عبد الله  ما يرد في بعض مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بالكذب الصريح.
وتساءل عن الكيفية التي سينتقل بها لاعب عقده مع ناديه مستمر حتي العام المقبل.
واشاد القيادي المريخي، بسلوك اللاعب محمد الرشيد، وقال أنه باقٍ بصفوف الفريق ولا صحة لانتقاله لاي ناديٍ كما ان عقده مستمر حتي منتصف 2020.
وقطع عمر محمد عبد الله بان ما ينطبق علي اللاعب محمد الرشيد، ينطبق ايضاً علي زميله رمضان عجب الذي وصفه بالقائد المحنك واللاعب الجوكر الذي لا يمكن للمريخ أن يستغني عن خدماته مطلقاً.
ودعا القيادي بمجلس المريخ جماهير النادي إلى الانشغال بتقديم الدعم الكامل للفريق في مبارياته القادمة، وعدم الاهتمام بما يرد في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بشأن انتقالات اللاعبين.
وطمأن أنصار النادي بشان اللاعبين مطلقي السراح وعلى راسهم القائد أمير كمال، وقال إنهم سيجلسون معهم عقب الفراغ من مواجهة المنتخب أمام جنوب أفريقيا لأجل تجديد التعاقد معهم بصورة نهائية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المجلس يسلم اللاعبين والجهاز الفني الرواتب

قام رئيس القطاع الرياضي الكابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى بتسليم اللاعبين والجهاز الفني رواتبهم مساء أمس الخميس .

 وتأتي الخطوة في إطار سياسة تحفيزية وضعها المجلس حيث قام من قبل بتسليم اللاعبين حافز مباراتي الفاشر عقب اللقاءين مباشرة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وأبو أواب يدعم التسجيلات

قدم قطب المريخ الشاب محمد ابنعوف الشهير بأبو أواب دعماً مالياً لمجلس ادارة نادي المريخ بمبلغ مليار ونصف المليار جنيه، لدعم تسجيلات الفريق خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية التي ستنطلق في شهر يناير .

ويعاني مجلس المريخ أزمة مالية حادة ويواجه موقفاً صعباً قبل فترة الانتدابات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غانا تهزم جنوب أفريقيا في تصفيات الأمم الافريقية

حقّق منتخب غانا فوزًا غاليًا على ضيفه جنوب أفريقيا بهدفين دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت مساء امس الخميس ضمن المرحلة الأولى لتصفيات أمم أفريقيا”كان” لحساب المجموعة الثالثة التي تضم المنتخب السوداني وساوتومي.

وأحرز أهداف المنتخب الغاني كلاً من توماس”36، ومحمد”80â€³، ليضع أوّل ثلاث نقاط في المركز الثاني خلف السودان الذي يتصدّر المجموعة بعد فوزه على ساوتومي بأربعة أهداف .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*زي جديد للمنتخب الوطني مساهمة من قطب المريخ ابو اواب

أعلن القطب المريخي محمد ابوعوف حسب الرسول ابو اواب عن تكفله بزي كامل ماركة بوما الألمانية مساهمة منه لدعم مسيرة المنتخب الوطني السوداني وتمنى التوفيق والسداد للاعبي الفريق القومي في بطولة الكان .

الجدير بالذكر ان الطقم المشار اليه تم تصميمه عقب مباراة المنتخب الوطني ليلة الأمس والتي انتهت نتيجتها بتفوق المنتخب باربعة اهداف دون رد وسيصل الطقم الى السودان بعد الفراغ من تجهيزه الاسبوع المقبل باذن الله.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يدشن التجارب الودية السبت

قرّر الجهاز الفني لفريق المريخ بقيادة جمال أبو عنجة بدء تجاربه الوديّة السبت المقبل بملاقاة فريق الامتداد ، تأهبًا لمباراة الهلال في ديربي الدوري الممتاز المحدّد لها الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري.

وقال الموقع الرسمي للنادي اليوم”الخميس” إنّ التدريبات والمباريات الودية ستكون خلف الأبواب المغلقة.

وفي ذات السياق، سلّم المريخ اللاعبين مستحقاتهم المالية لشهر أكتوبر المنصرم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابو أواب يتبرع للمريخ ب 1.500.000 
مليون وخمسمائة الف جنية.
#المسالمة1908


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبو أواب يترقب قرار مجلس المريخ بتعيينه مسؤولاً  للاستثمار بالنادي

قال قطب المريخ، محمد أبوعوف حسب الرسول الشهير بـ  ( أبو أواب) إنه يترقب صدور قرار من مجلس المريخ بتعيينه مسؤولاً عن ملف الاستثمار بالنادي.

وأعلن أبو أواب أنه وصل إلى تفاهمات مع مجلس المريخ للدفع به في منصب مسؤول الاستثمار بالنادي خلال الفترة القادمة.

ورحب أبو أواب بالعمل مع مجلس المريخ الحالي في أي منصب، وقال إن خدمة النادي شرف كبير له وهو مستعد للعمل في أي منصب من أجل تحقيق المصلحة العامة.

ونفى رجل الأعمال المقيم بالسعودية انتمائه إلى أي تنظيم سياسي، وقطع بأنه لا تقف ورائه أي جهة بخلاف حبه للمريخ الكيان.

وأوضح أنه تحدث مع قائد المجلس الحالي سوداكال ووصل معه إلى تفاهمات حول العديد من الملفات على رأسها المدرب الأجنبي إلى جانب التسجيلات الشتوية القادمة.

وكشف عن اتصالات مع مدرب إيطالي لقيادة الفريق خلال الموسم القادم إلى جانب لاعب محترف كبير سيصل البلاد في غضون الأيام القادمة بالإضافة إلى تكفُلهِ بتسجيل “2” من اللعيبة السودانيين.

والمعروف ان ابو اواب كان قد دعم المريخ بمليار ونص قبل يومين.
#المسالمة1908
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي أبوعشرين: مواجهة ساوتومي لم تكن سهلة ومباراة جنوب أفريقيا اختبار حقيقي


عبر علي ابوعشرين حارس مرمى منتخبنا الوطني عن سعادته بالانتصار العريض الذي حققه منتخبنا على ساوتومي برباعية نظيفة أمس الأول في الجولة الأولى للتصفيات.

وأبان ابوعشرين أنهم كلاعبين استفادوا كثيراً من سلبيات مباراة تنزانيا في إياب تصفيات الشان وعقدوا العزم على التعويض في تصفيات الكان بتقديم أفضل المستويات فيها والمنافسة بقوة على خطف إحدى بطاقات الصعود للنهائيات 2021 بالكاميرون.



وتحدث أبوعشرين عن المواجهة المهمة التي تنتظرهم الأحد أمام جنوب أفريقيا مبيناً أنهم يعلمون تماماً أن المباراة لن تكون سهلة لأنها تأتي أمام أحد أفضل المنتخبات الأفريقية ولكنهم سيتعاملون مع المباراة باعتبارها اختباراً حقيقياً لقدراتهم وإمكانياتهم في المنافسة على إحدى بطاقتي الصعود من المجموعة لنهائيات الكاميرون.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يواجه الامتداد غداً استعداداً للديربي


أعلن الطاقم الفني للفرقة الحمراء عن هوية النادي الذي سيخوض معه التجربة الودية الأولى التي تجيء في إطار الاستعداد لمباراة القمة المقبلة .

حيث اتفق الأحمر وعبر جهازه الفني ودائرة الكرة مع نادي الامتداد أحد أندية الدرجة الأولى بالخرطوم للتباري معه يوم غد السبت عند الساعة السادسة بإستاد المريخ بام درمان.

واتفق الطرفان على كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بقيام التجربة الودية وتم إخطار نجوم الفريق المريخي بموعد المواجهة،.

فيما سيتم الكشف عن الفريق الثاني الذي سيلعب مع المريخ وديًا أيضًا بعد الانتهاء من تجربة الامتداد، وسيكتفي الأحمر بتجربتين قبل مواجهة الهلال في الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الجاري حسب ما أعلن المدير الفني كابتن جمال أبوعنجة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية 
د. بابكر مهدي الشريف 
انتصار ضروري 
× حقق منتخبنا الوطني نصرا عزيزا ومستحقا على ضيفه منتخب جزيرة ساتومي، برباعية رمضانية تشاوية حماوية وصديقاوية، بعد ان كان المنتخب هو الأحسن والأعلى كعبا على ضيفه حديث التكوين والولادة المنتخب الساتومي.
×لا مقارنة البتة من حيث التاريخ بين قارة السودان ذات الكثافة السكانية الوفيرة، وبين جزيرة ساتومي حديثة الولادة والتي كانت في العام 1975م،وبعدد سكان لا يعادل سكان مدينة الثورة بأم درمان أبدا أبدا.
×الرأي عندي هو، أن الأمر المهم والضروري أن تحقق الفوز على أي خصم ساقته نتائجه أو تصنيفه ليواجهك، بغض الطرف والنظر عما هو وكيف أتى ومن أين آتى وكيف أتى، لأن كرة القدم أصبحت لا تخضع للحسابات والقواعد الثابتة، ومثل هذه الحسابات التقليدية هي التي جعلتنا نتعرض في كل مرة للهزيمة من المنتخب والفريق البسوا والما بسوا بكل تأكيد ويقين.
×أمس الأول ظهر المنتخب السودانية بصحة وعافية، وكان ذلك واضحا ابتداءا من شكل الفريق وطريقة دخوله وحتى الإحماء وقبل كل هذا الملابس الرسمية كانت في غاية الأناقة والنضارة، وكذلك ملابس الإحماء، ومثل هذه الأشياء ما كانت تجد الاهتمام اللازم من القائمين على الشأن.
×صحيح البعض يقول لك مثل هذه الأشياء كماليات فالأهم عندنا الجوهر والمعنى قبل المبنى، لكن هذا كلام يتقصه الكثير فنحن نعيش عالم الميديا وتقريب البعيد والعرض العام والخاص عبر القنوات الفضائية والإذاعية وشبكات الانترنت، فلا يعقل نقبل بإهمال الجوانب التحسينية التي تعكس وجه البلد وشعبا على الآخرين.
×فأمس الأول كان الجماهير رائعة وداعمة بقوة للمنتخب ، وهذا أمر مهم ومطلوب، لتحسين الصورة التفاعلية بين المنتخب وأهل البلد، ونأمل بشدة أن نرى قريبا صورة زاهية خضراء نضرة للملاعب حتى تكتمل الصورة وتزدان.
×حقا لم نر أية بصمة للمنتخب الساتومي أمس الأول وهو لا يعدوا كونه فريق من الدرجة الأولى على مستوى ود نوباوي وغيرة من أندية الدرجة الأولى بالعاصمة ولا يزيد عليها مستوى بأي حال من الأحوال.
×ولكن هذا لا يجعنا نقلل من قيمة نتيجة وفوز المنتخب الوطني، بل نحن فرحون جدا، لأن هذا الفريق لولا أنه قدم ما يوصله للمجموعات لما وصل، ونحن نعلم أن للمباريات أحول، فلن نتعجب إذا استطاع الفوز علينا بجزيرته وكذلك على جنوب أفريقيا وغانا، لأن كل شيء وارد ومتوقع في كرة القدم الجديدة.
×خلاصة القول والرأي هو، أن مباراة أمس الأول لم تكفي لتقييم مستوى منتخبنا، لأن الخصم لم يكن بخير ولم يمثل أي نوع من الضغط على التش وأخوانه، إذن على الجهاز الفني للمنتخب واللاعبين أن ينسوا تماما أحداث مباراة أمس الأول، وأن يشدوا الهمة ويضاعفوا العزيمة لجنوب أفريقيا حتى يخطفوا ما تيسر منها من نقاط إن شاء الله تعالى.
ذهبيــــــــــــــــات 
× يبدوا انك ورجة اللاعبين السودانيين المهاجرين لن يجدوا حظهم بين لاعبي المنتخب خلال هذه المباريات.
× إذا لم يتم الدفع بأي لاعب منهم حتى الدقيقة 80 في مباراة ضعيفة فهل سيدفع بهم أمام جنوب أفريقيا وغانا ؟ الله ورسوله أعلم.
×نجح حسن برقوا في حشد الجماهير حول المنتخب وكذلك الفرق التشجيعية.
× الجماهير كانت الأوضح عطاء أمس الأول وعكست صورة طيبة للسودان.
×مطلوب مدير فني صاخب قدرات للمنتخب وبعد ذلك طاقم فني وطني يساعده.
× رمضان عجب والتش وأطهر الطاهر ومحمد الرشيد كانوا هم الأفضل.
×المنتخب الساتومي قاعد في الفضايا، ولا نعتقد أن قادر على فعل شيء حتى بجزيرته.
×التشكيل أمس الأول كان منطقيا واعتمد الكوتش على العناصر الجاهزة.
×لو وجد المنتخب مساحة للمباريات التجريبية لظهر يصورة أفضل وأجمل ولصارع الكبار.
× العناصر المحلية هي الأفضل بس أعطوه نصف ما تصرفوه على ناس شيبوب وزملاءه المحترفين.
الذهبيـــة الأخيـــرة 
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، المنتخب حقق المهم وقدم عرضا مرضيا، وجعنا نتوق لمباراة جنوب أفريقيا بلهفة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*‏قرعة كأس الخليج 2019 
‎#خليجي 24 

المجموعة الاولى :
1-قطر 
2-اليمن
3-العرق
4-الامارات

المجموعة الثانية:
1-عمان
2-الكويت
3-البحرين 
4-السعودية

موعد البطولة من 26 نوفمبر لغاية 8 ديسمبر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

* تركيا وفرنسا يلحقان بركب المتأهلين إلى يورو 2020
* إنجلترا تمطر شباك الجبل الأسود بسباعية وتصعد لليورو
* هاتريك رونالدو يقود البرتغال لسحق ليتوانيا بسداسية
* غينيا تتعادل مع مالي في التصفيات الإفريقية
* التشيك تحجز بطاقة التأهل ليورو 2020
* صربيا تهزم لوكسمبورج وتتمسك بأمل التأهل
* ركلات الترجيح تقصي هولندا من مونديال الناشئين
* البديل كوابينا يقود غانا لنصف النهائي بالفوز على مالي
* الجزائر تسحق زامبيا بخماسية في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا
* مصر تتعثر أمام كينيا في مباراة الأخطاء الفادحة
* جزر القمر تتصدر مجموعة مصر بعد إسقاط توجو
* موزمبيق تتصدر مجموعتها بالفوز على رواندا
* الإمارات تتعثر أمام فيتنام .. واليابان تعبر قيرغيزستان في التصفيات الآسيوية
* النيران الصديقة تساعد سوريا أمام الصين في تصفيات الآسيوية 
* باراجواي تعبر فخ بلغاريا بهدف وديا في مباراة ودية
* أوكرانيا يتغلب على إستونيا .. وقطر تهزم سنغافورة وديا
* إصابة دييجو كوستا مهاجم أتلتيكو بانزلاق غضروفي
* السعودية تصطدم بالكويت.. والإمارات تواجه قطر في خليجي 24
* ميسي وفيرمينو على رأس التشكيل المثالي للسوبر كلاسيكو
* ديشامب غاضبا: كنت أريد استبدال 6 لاعبين ضد مولدوفا
* ليبي يستقيل من تدريب الصين بعد ثنائية سوريا
* جريزمان: لا ألعب في مركزي المفضل مع برشلونة
* راموس: تضررنا من موعد الكلاسيكو.. وأبحث عن لقب دولي جديد
* مدرب إسبانيا: تراوري يتمتع بمقومات تناسب لاروخا
* الاتحاد الأوروبي يرفض التماس فرانكفورت
* سترلينج يتجاوز أزمته مع جوميز بالتصفيق
* وتر أكيليس يبعد راكيتيتش عن مران برشلونة
* سيلفا مدافع سان جيرمان ينتزع جائزة لاعب الشهر في الدوري الفرنسي
* منتخب الأرجنتين يصل السعودية لخوض السوبر كلاسيكو
* آل الشيخ يلتقي ميسي بالرياض ويتمنى ضمه لألميريا
* سكالوني: ميسي سيشارك أساسيًا في السوبر كلاسيكو
* رئيس الاتحاد الكيني: التعادل مع مصر ليس مفاجأة
* الاهلي المصري ينفي تاظ”جيل مباراته اظ”مام النجم الساحلي
* مدرب غانا: مالي كانت أفضل.. وتأهلنا بسيناريو غير متوقع
* بيليه: معجب بكريستيانو.. وتمنيت اللعب مع ميسي
* كيميتش: مدين لجوارديولا بالكثير.. ولا أمانع عودته
* فيا: ريال مدريد فاوضني.. وعلاقتي مميزة بميسي
* مدرب إيران: العراق هزمنا بطريقة البحرين
* مدرب البحرين: لم نستغل الفرص أمام هونج كو


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*[SIZE=6] ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ 📺 :

◄ تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 🌍 - المجموعات :

* زمبابوي (-- : --) بوتسوانا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

* تنزانيا (-- : --) غينيا الإستوائيةوالساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

* المغرب (-- : --) موريتانياوالساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

* تونس (-- : --) ليبياوالساعة : 21:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

................... ...................

◄ تصفيات يورو 2020 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :

* فنلندا (-- : --) ليشتنشتاين الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

* أرمينيا (-- : --) اليونانوالساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

* النرويج (-- : --) جزر فاروه الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

* سويسرا (-- : --) جورجيا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 5

* الدانمارك (-- : --) جبل طارق الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 2

* البوسنة والهرسك (-- : --) إيطاليا الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 1

* إسبانيا (-- : --) مالطة الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 3

* رومانيا (-- : --) السويد الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

................... ...................

◄ مباريات دولية ودية 🌏 - منتخبات :

* البرازيل (-- : --) الأرجنتين الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : KSA Sports

* المجر (-- : --) أوروغواي الساعة : 20:00 .. القناة : beIN 13


▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧▧

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس ⚽️ :

◄ تصفيات أمم أفريقيا 🌍 - المجموعات :

* موزمبيق (2 : 0) رواندا
* مصر (1 : 1) كينيا
* توغو (0 : 1) جزر القمر
* مالي (2 : 2) غينيا
* غانا (2 : 0) جنوب إفريقيا
* الكونغو (0 : 0) الجابون
* الجزائر (5 : 0) زامبيا

................... ...................

◄ تصفيات يورو 2020 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :

* تركيا (0 : 0) أيسلندا
* التشيك (2 : 1) كوسوفو
* إنجلترا (7 : 0) الجبل الأسود
* البرتغال (6 : 0) ليتوانيا
* صربيا (3 : 2) لوكسمبرج
* ألبانيا (2 : 2) أندورا
* فرنسا (2 : 1) مولدوفا

................... ...................

◄ تصفيات كأس العالم 2022 🌏 - آسيا :

* ميانمار (4 : 3) طاجيكستان
* جزر المالديف (1 : 2) الفلبين
* تركمنستان (3 : 1) كوريا الشمالية
* قيرغيزستان (0 : 2) اليابان
* هونغ كونغ (0 : 0) البحرين
* أوزبكستان (2 : 3) السعودية
* ماليزيا (2 : 1) تايلاند
* فيتنام (1 : 0) الإمارات
* لبنان (0 : 0) كوريا الجنوبية
* سوريا (2 : 1) الصين
* أفغانستان (1 : 1) الهند
* العراق (2 : 1) إيران
* عمان (4 : 1) بنغلادش
* اليمن (1 : 0) فلسطين
* الأردن (0 : 1) أستراليا
* الكويت (9 : 0) تايبيه

...................  ...................

◄ كأس العالم تحت 17 سنة 🌍 - نصف النهائي :

* المكسيك (1 : 1) هولندا | 4-3
* فرنسا (2 : 3) البرازيل

——————————————
[/SIZE]
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة ------ امير عوض 

فوز المنتخب
#ووااوواا
أمس الأول حقق منتخبنا الوطني فوزاً كبيراً و عريضاً برباعية نظيفة في شباك ساوتومي تناوب في احرازها كل من رمضان عجب ـ التش ـ أطهر الطاهر و محمد الرشيد.

فوز المنتخب في مجمله كان فوزاً معنوياً في المقام الأول بسبب ضعف المنافس و حداثة معرفته بكرة القدم.. قبل أن يواصل صقور الجديان رحلتهم لديار البافانا بافانا في سبيل البحث عن نتيجة ايجابية تعين المنتخب لخطف ورقة التأهل.

مشيئة الأقدار وضعت مباريات المنتخب بالترتيب من الأسهل للأصعب.. إذ سيواجه الصقور منتخب ساوتومي ثم جنوب أفريقيا و أخيراً منتخب غانا المونديالي المدجج بكتيبة مهولة من النجوم العالميين.

و بالتأكيد فإن بطاقة التأهل ستنحصر بين فريقين من الثلاثي (غانا ـ السودان ـ جنوب أفريقيا).. و بما أن غانا عصية للغاية علينا فهذا يعني أن منافسنا المباشر هو منتخب جنوب أفريقيا الذي التقي مع غانا علي ملعبها (بالامس) في مباراته الأولي و خسر منها بهدفين نظيفين.

المنتخب الوطني غادر بمعية صدارة حسابية و فوز معنوي مهم لاسترداد الثقة بالنفس بعد الهزة الأخيرة في تصفيات (الشان).. و لكن الأهم الآن هو البحث عن نتيجة ايجابية في جنوب أفريقيا بحكم أن ساوتومي ستكون حصالة لكل فرق المجموعة و أن الفوز عليها (رايح جاي) لن يغير من الأمر فتيلا.. كما أن المنتخب الجنوب أفريقي ينظر لمباراته معنا علي أساس تعويض خسارة الأمس بصفتنا المنافس المباشر له في ورقة الترشح. 

لهذا فالمطلوب من رفاق العجب هو البحث عن نقطة أو ثلاثة نقاط أمام منتخب البافانا بافانا إن رُمنا للمنتخب التأهل.. و ذلك لن يتأتي بمجرد الأماني أو النوم علي رباعية ساوتومي الضعيف للغاية.

ما نتمناه هو رؤية تنظيم حقيقي داخل الملعب كشأن المنتخبات الكبيرة.. فما تابعناه بالأمس لم يخرج من كونه فوز أتي بمجهودات اللاعبين بدون أي رؤية فنية من تكتيك أو تكنيك.

المنتخب بدأ المباراة علي الرسم التكتيكي (ظ¤:ظ¢:ظ£:ظ،) و أفلح في تحرّيك النتيجة في حدود الدقيقة السابعة ثم أكمل الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدفين.. و كل ذلك لم يجبُر اطاره الفني علي تغيير تكتيك اللعب بتحرير العجب من منطقة الوسط ليكون بجانب الشعلة في خط المقدمة!!

التكتيك المذكور بات هو السمة السائدة للمنتخب الذي لم يغير في طريقة لعبه حتي و هو متقدماً برباعية أمام خصم ضعيف يلعب بالعشرة!! و حقيقة فلا ندري سر اصرار الجهاز الفني علي لعب مباراة كاملة بتكتيك واحد طيلة التسعين دقيقة!! كما لم نفهم السر الكامن في حالات التوليف المتعددة في خط الدفاع (بوي ـ امير ـ السموأل) في وجود عشرات المدافعين في الدوري السوداني الممتاز الذي ينشط فيه (ظ،ظ¨) نادياً بالتمام و الكمال؟!!

ما الحكمة في وجود السموأل علي الطرف الأيسر؟ و هل يفتقر الدوري السوداني لظهير أيسر متخصص ليكون بديلاً لبيبو المتوعك؟

أيعقل أن يضم المنتخب بكليته المتجددة قلبيّ دفاع مولفين؟ و حتي خط المقدمة ينشط فيه العجب مولفاً؟!!

الدوري السوداني يحوي مواهب عدة..  و لكنها لا تجد الانصاف و التقدير من الاطار الفني للخواجة (الماسورة المدغلبة) التي ابتلانا بها شداد.

نبضات متفرقة

أداء كل المباريات بدقائقها التسعين بتكتيك واحد هو أمرٌ تسهل قراءته للخصوم مما يُيسر عليها التفوق علينا. 

برغم ضُعف الجهاز الفني نتمني أن يعود الصقور بنتيجة مميزة أمام منتخب الأولاد.

المدير الفني المغمور اختار حسين الجريف المنقطع عن المباريات لشهور و بدأ المباراة بخط دفاع مولف!!

المنتخب خاض تجربة سهلة و لم يفكر مدربه في الدفع بلاعبين جدد لاكسابهم الخبرة الدولية و عرّكهم قبل المواجهات المهمة.

المنتخب وصل لجنوب أفريقيا بالأمس..  و تدرب فيها قبل عودة أصحاب الأرض من غانا.

الدقائق القليلة التي شارك فيها لاعبنا المحترف الأوربي برومانيا تدل علي موهبة جيدة يملُكها هذا النجم.

بالمزيد من المشاركات يمكن الحكم عليه بصورة نهائية و نتمني أن يكون بقدر العشم و الطموح.

التش.. حلواني الكرة السودانية و صانع امجادها المستقبلية بحول الله.

حمو لعب بمزاج و هدّف من السنتر هدفاً بديعاً.. و المدفعجي أطهر عانده الحظ العاثر كثيراً.

الشعلة عاني من اللعب وحيداً في ظل تكتيك الخواجة العجيب!!

أبو عشرين و دفاعه كانوا ضيوف الشرف في المواجهة التي كانت من جانب واحد.

أحد منسوبي قناة الهلال ناوش لاعباً مريخياً يرتدي شعار المنتخب قبل سويعات من المباراة بشأن التسجيلات!

المعلق المذكور كان مريخابي قبل أن يتحول لقناة الهلال بصورة مضحكة كأكل عيش.

نتمني أن يتمكن من اقناع الهلالاب بهلاليته في المقام الأول قبل أن يفكر في العكننة علي شفوت المريخ أو مناوشة لاعبيه. 

نبضة أخيرة

قال ولدنا.. هو انت ذاتك ولدنا لكن المعايش جبارة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة
د. مزمل أبو القاسم
وداعاً (شيخ الطريقة)

* ما أمرَّ الفقد، وما أعظم الحزن وما أعظم المصيبة.. أحقاً انطوت صفحة أحمد محمد الحسن؟
* قيل لنا إنه رحل، فسألنا أنفسنا: أتموت الأهرامات وتنهد منها الأركان؟
* حاشا لله أن يموت ذكره، أو يندثر فعله، لأنه حاضر بيننا بفعله ورسمه وحرفه وعشقه الباهر للكيان الأحمر.
* (يا منايا حوِّمي حول الحمى واستعرضينا واصَطفي.. كلّ سمح النفس، بسّامِ العشياتِ الوفي.. الحليمَ، العفّ، كالأنسامِ روحاً وسجايا.. أريحيِّ الوجه والكفّ افتراراً وعطايا.. فإذا لاقاكِ بالبابِ بشوشاً وحفي.. بضميرٍ ككتابّ اللهِ طاهرْ.. أنشُبي الاظفارَ في أكتافِه واختطفي، وأمانُ الله مِنّا يا منايا.. كلّما اشتقتِ لميمونِ المُحيّا ذي البشائْر.. شرّفي تجدينا مثلاً في الناس سائرْ.. نقهر الموتَ حياةً ومصائرْ).
* صدق شاعرنا الفحل صلاح أحمد إبراهيم في قصيدةٍ كأنما رثى بها أحمد محمد الحسن قبل موته بسنواتٍ طوال.
* هكذا كان اسمه، (أحمد محمد الحسن)، ينطق ثلاثياً وكأنه اسم مفرد، ليملأ المكان والزمان، لا جهلاً بمقام حامله، فصاحب الاسم أشهر من نار على علم، وهو من أجمل من حملوا القلم.
* عرفته كقارئ محب، قبل أن أعرفه كزميل ومعلمٍ وقدوة، وتعلق قلبي بكتاباته قبل أن أمتهن الكتابة، فأحببت حبه للمريخ وأنا صبي، وعندما عرفته عن كثب أحببته أكثر.
* لم يكن أحمد محمد الحسن رحمة الله عليه صحافياً عادياً، بل كان قامةً وهامة، برحيله ينهد أحد أهم أركان سلطنة السودان الرياضية، ومملكة المريخ الإعلامية، بقلمٍ باهرٍ معطَّر، وحرفٍ نقيٍ مطهَّر، لا يعرف الزلل ولا الهتر.
* كان نصيراً للحق، وحرباً على الباطل.
* عشق المريخ في المهد صبياً، وخدمه شاباً، وذاد عن حياضه كهلاً، وسعى في محرابه الطاهر شيخاً وصحافياً معتقاً، وإعلامياً شاملاً، وتفانى في نصرة عشقه بعد أن تقدم به العمر واشتعل منه الرأس شيباً.
* تميز رحمة الله عليه عن أقرانه بإجادته التامة لفن الخطابة، ما أن تسمعه يتحدث حتى تردد في سرك مقولة (إن من البيان لسحرا)، وتود أن لا يصمت أبداً.
* كان خطيباً مفوهاً، جزل العبارة، رشيق الكلمة، لا يتلجلج ولا يضطرب عندما يتحدث في أي محفل يطيب لأهل المريخ أن يقدموه له، كي يتحدث عنهم وباسمهم، لأنه يحسن الحديث، ويبرع في اختيار الكلمات، فتعبر عن أمة المريخ بأبلغ لسان.
* وعندما يحمل القلم يحيله إلى لسانٍ ناطق بالحق، سيما عندما يكتب عن مريخه الحبيب.
* سبقنا أحمد محمد الحسن مثلما فاق أقرانه ومجايليه في كل شيء.
* كان سباقاً في العشق الأحمر بحكم الميلاد، وسباقاً في الانتماء بحكم النشأة في بقعة الزعيم، ومميزاً في ممارسة المهنة منذ عهد صحيفة (الناس) التي جمعته بثلة من أكبر وأشهر وأميز كتاب المريخ عبر التاريخ.
* المريخابي العجوز السر قدور، أستاذ الأجيال مرسي صالح سراج، صناجة المريخ ومؤلف نشيده الوطني محمد عبد القادر كرف، ملك الكتابة الرشيقة سيد صالح شهلابي، قبطان المريخ حاج حسن عثمان، ابن البان، بروف علي المك، وآخرين تتقاصر دونهم الذاكرة الخربة، ويحفظ التاريخ حروفهم العطرة.
* كان أحمد محمد الحسن أصغرهم سناً، وأكثرهم نجابةً، وأوفرهم جرأة في ارتياد دهاليز صاحبة الجلالة، بحكم احترافه للمهنة، وأكثرهم نجاحاً فيها، لأنه ولد مفطوماً بحليب النجاح.
* عرفت معدنه أكثر عندما اقتربت منه، فوجدته نِعم المعلم والأب المربي، والصديق الحبيب، الذي لا يبخل على تلاميذه بالنصح والسند والمؤازرة.
* أفخر بأنني أطلقت عليه لقب (شيخ الطريقة المريخية)، لأنه كان وسيظل أوفرنا عشقاً لنجمة السعد، التي كتب فيها أجمل الحروف، وطرز ساحتها بأروع المقالات.
* رحل شيخنا وكبيرنا قائدنا، وتركنا نعاني مرارة اليتم في ساحة المريخ الحزينة.
* فارقنا في أيامٍ كالحةٍ، يعاني فيها مريخه ظرفاً صعباً في مسيرته الممتدة أكثر من مائه وأحد عشر عاماً، منذ أن أطلق المارد صرخة الميلاد في دهاليز حي المسالمة، وانطلق منه ليصبح ملء الزمان والمكان، ويشع ضوءاً ويأتلق وتذيع شهرته، لتملأ أرجاء القارة بالضجيج، ويصبح أحد أقوى فرسانها، وأنجب أبطالها.
* صعب علينا أن نتخيل المريخ من دونه، لأنه كان بمثابة الألف في أول الاسم، والخاء في آخر رسم المريخ.
* المريخ وأحمد محمد الحسن سيان.
* لولا أن يشق علي لقلت مات المريخ بموت أحمد، لأنه كان مريخاً يسعى على قدمين.
* لكأنهما ولدا كتوأمين سياميين، ملتصقين بالأحاسيس، متوحدين بالنبض والعشق والانتماء، لكن أحدهما اختار أن يتأخر عن الآخر بضعاً وثلاثين سنةً، ومع ذلك عاشا متحابين متآزرين، قبل أن يرحل من تأخر في الميلاد، تاركاً صنوه يعاني ويلات الفراق، ويبكي قرينه ورفيق دربه بدمع الدم.
* قابلته آخر مرة في سرادق عزاء والدة الحبيب بابكر سلك، برفقة الزعيم ود الياس، وجلسنا نتسامر ونتفاكر في حال المريخ.. هكذا هو حال أصفياء النجوم، ما التقى اثنان منهم في مجلس إلا وكان المريخ ثالثهما، بالعشق الحلال.
* كان أحمد حاضراً في آخر مجمع مريخي، عقد في صالة الغروب، جالساً كعادته على المنصة، برفقة المنصور والفاروق ونادر ومتوكل.. وكلهم في عشق المريخ شرق.
* ولو أمهلته المنايا قليلاً لكان أول الحاضرين في اجتماعٍ مرتقبٍ شارك في التحضير له، للتفاكر في أفق الحل.
* خدم أحمد محمد الحسن المريخ صحافياً وإدارياً، وكان من الطوافين بمبخر المودة بين أهله، يحضهم على التوافق، وينشر بينهم الإخاء، ويشجعهم على التلاقي.
* كان خفيض الصوت، قليل الكلام، ناصع الحُجة.
* كان رحمة الله عليه ممن يطيب لي الجلوس بقربهم.
* لكم جالت عيناي بحثاً عنه في كل محفلٍ أحمر، لأستمتع برفيع بيانه، وحلو لسانه.
* كان حديثه يتجمل أكثر عندما يشرع في سرد محطاتٍ من تاريخ المريخ الموثقة في ذاكرةٍ فوتوغرافية، يستدعيها صاحبها متى شاء فلا تخذله، ويستشهد بها فتأتمر بأمره دون إبطاء.
* كنت ألجأ إليه كلما عنَّ لي أن أستشهد بواحدةٍ من تلك المحطات، فأجده حاضراً، يسرد الأحداث وكأنه وقعت أمامه قبل أيام، ويحكم رصد التفاصيل، ليعمد نفسه شاهداً على كل عصور المريخ.
* أحمد محمد الحسن لا يقل في عظمة سيرته الحمراء عن عظماء الكوكب الأحمر.. وهو محسوب في زمرة الحُجاج، الذين صنعوا مجد المريخ، وحرسوا إرثه، وفخَّموا سيرته.
* خالد عبد الله.. حاج شاخور.. حاج مزمل مهدي.. حاج زروق.. حاج حسن عثمان.. حاج التوم حسن.. حسن محمد عبد الله.. مهدي الفكي.. حسن أبو العائلة.. فؤاد التوم.. عوض أبو زيد.. عبد العزيز شدو.. خالد حسن عباس.. عبد الحميد الضو حجوج.. بشير حسن بشير.. عبد الرحيم عثمان صالح.. طه صالح شريف.. الفاتح المقبول.. الفريق منصور.. عصام الحاج.. ود الياس.. وآخر العنقود جمال الوالي، وغيرهم كثيرون، وضعوا بصماتٍ لا تنسى في سِفر المريخ العظيم.
* صعب عليَّ أن أعددهم، لأن ساحة المريخ زاخرة بالعظماء الذين منحوا الزعيم أجمل أيام العمر، وشادوا مجده، وبنوا صرحه، وضمخوا سيرته بالعطر، مثلما زانوها بالبطولات.
* أحمد محمد الحسن منهم، وأبرزهم، لأنه عبَّر عن عشقه بالكلمات، ووثق محبته بالحروف، وكان أوفر إعلاميي المريخ قيادةً لأشرف الإصدارات.. صحيفة المريخ، الأولى بين قريناتها في الصدور، من بين كل صحف الأندية في السودان.
* كان يطيب له أن يحكي قفشات الحاج عبد الرحمن شاخور، ويضحك بصوته الخفيض وهو يلقيها على مسامعنا، ويستذكر سيرة أكثر رجالات المريخ حباً للمريخ عبر التاريخ.
* الكتابة عن أحمد محمد الحسن صعبة، لأن حصر أفضاله مستحيل.
* عندما التقينا في مقابر البكري، بمعية رفاق الدرب، حملة الأقلام الحمراء سالت الدموع على المآقي بلا استئذان.
* كانت الدمعة تسري على الخد كالجمرة، لتسقط على جدار القلب وتحرقه بلا استئذان.
* احتضنني كمال حامد فبكينا حتى اختنقت الأنفاس واختلجت الصدور، وعندما هممت بتقديم العزاء لرفيق دربه عيسى السراج بادرني قائلاً بحسرة تطفر من بين الكلمات (أمس فطرنا سوا)، فأنابت الدموع عنا في التعبير.
* خف كل تلاميذه إلى المقابر، كلهم يحمل بين جنبيه حزناً تنوء بحمله القلوب الواجفة المترعة بحب الفقيد.
* اللهم أرحم عبدك أحمد محمد الحسن، وعافه وأعف عنه، وأكرم نزله، ووسع مدخله، وأغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد، ونقه من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس.. وألزمنا وآله وذويه ومحبيه وعارفي فضله الصبر وحسن العزاء.
* (إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)..
*

----------

